# Pressemeldung: DAV



## Anglerboard-Team (5. April 2006)

Pressemeldung DAV:

*DAV-Klausurtagung – frische Ideen für das Angeln*

Vom 31. März bis 2. April 2006 traf sich das DAV-Präsidium mit Vertretern aus den Landesverbänden zur Klausurtagung im „Seehotel“ Templin. Sie berieten Themen der Verbandsentwicklung und Probleme rund ums Angeln.

Erstens betraf das die Gefährdung der heimischen Fischfauna und die Schäden, die durch Kormorane verursacht werden. Nach Angaben von Fachleuten fressen Kormorane in Deutschland rund 18.000 t Fisch pro Jahr – das ist das Mehrfache dessen, was die deutsche Binnenfischerei in natürlichen Gewässern im gleichen Zeitraum an Ertrag erwirtschaftet. Da Kormorane sich weder nach Schonzeiten noch Mindestmaßen richten und keinen Unterschied machen zwischen ausreichend vorhandenen, bereits dezimierten oder gar gefährdeten Fischarten, ist der von ihnen verursachte nachhaltige Schaden für die Artenvielfalt im höchsten Maße bedenklich. So ist der Aalbestand dramatisch zurückgegangen, und die Äsche kommt nur noch in Restbeständen vor. Sie könnte bald ganz und gar durch den Kormoran vernichtet werden. Hier kann nur eine durch die Politik gesteuerte Reduzierung des Kormorans auf ein ökologisch verträgliches Maß helfen. Tier- und Artenschutz darf nicht an der Wasseroberfläche aufhören! Einstimmig empfahlen die DAV-Vertreter die Aufnahme des Kormorans in das Bundesjagdgesetz.

Zweitens haben auch die Abnahme der absoluten Bevölkerungszahl, die geringere Kaufkraft und die Notwendigkeit des Pendelns zu den Arbeitsplätzen negative Auswirkungen auf den Mitgliederbestand des DAV. Es bedarf daher neuer Ideen, die jetzigen Mitglieder zu halten und neue zu gewinnen. Reserven hierfür werden besonders bei den nicht organisierten Anglern sowie bei den Kindern und Jugendlichen im Rahmen der Altersstrukturen gesehen.

Drittens ging es um die kontrovers diskutierte Frage, warum man geangelte große Fische zur Nutzung ihres besseren genetischen Potentials selektiv auch wieder zurücksetzen sollte oder ob man sie in jedem Fall als Nahrungsmittel verwerten muss. „Catch and Release“ ist in westeuropäischen Ländern bereits seit Jahren Praxis. Hier sind im Ergebnis neuer auf der Klausurtagung vorgestellter fischereibiologischer und juristischer Erkenntnisse auch in Deutschland tabulose Diskussionen gefragt, um den Sinn des Angelns auch im Erhalt des genetischen Potentials der unterschiedlichsten Fischarten zu begreifen.

DAV-Präsident Bernd Mikulin stellte im Bericht an die anschließende Hauptversammlung heraus, dass der DAV auch in Zukunft konsequent, aber mit der notwendigen Ruhe, alle berechtigten Anglerinteressen vertreten wird. Denn, so Mikulin weiter, dafür sind die Leitungen im DAV da und deshalb wurden sie von den Mitgliedern gewählt. Die Delegierten waren sich beim Formulieren der beiden Hauptempfehlungen sehr schnell einig; sie lauten:

1.	Die Verbände und Vereine mögen sich der Resolution bzw. den Aktionen anschließen, die das Ziel haben, den Kormoran in die Liste der jagdbaren Tiere aufzunehmen.

2.	In Auswertung der Mitgliederentwicklung sollten die Verbände und Vereine neue Überlegungen der Mitgliederwerbung anstellen, damit möglichst allen Interessenten der Weg in den DAV geebnet wird. Dies kann bis hin zu notwendigen Satzungsänderungen gehen.

Folgende Vorträge wurden anlässlich der DAV-Klausurtagung gehalten:

„Demographie und wirtschaftliche Entwicklung – harte Zeiten für Vereine?“ 
von Caren Marks, MdB aus dem Wahlkreis 43 (Hannover-Land I)

„FFH- und Vogelschutzrichtlinie – Pro und Kontra der Angelei?“*
von Dipl.-Ing. Steffen Quinger aus Leipzig

„Warum große Fische geschont werden sollten – Umdenken erforderlich?“ 
von Dr. Thomas Meinelt aus Berlin
„Catch and Release – eine Glaubens- oder Rechtsfrage?“ 
von Kai Jendrusch aus Marburg

Zu diesem Thema kann eine CD mit Hintergrundinformationen beim AV Mittlere Mulde in Leipzig abgefordert werden: info@anglerverband-leipzig.de Alle Beiträge erscheinen in einem Tagungsband.

Ansprechpartner: 
Michael Winkel
DAV-Bundesgeschäftsführer 
Tel. (030) 97 10 43 79

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>>


----------

